# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ایا در کنکور هنر یا زبان هم شرکت کنم؟

## Arshia Afzali

سلام من اصلا قصدی برای رشته های کنکور زبان و هنر ندارم ولی من میخوام تجربی شرکت کنم. میخوام بپرسم دلیلی که رتبه های برتر هم تجربی شرکت میکنند هم زبان چیه؟ ایا زمان های این دوتا کنکور یه جوری هست که برای کنکور تجربی یه تمرین حساب بشه؟
خیلی ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## Mrya

سلام.
کنکور زبان که بعد از کنکور تجربیه فک کنم. بچه ها بیشتر بخاطر علاقه حودشون ثبت نام میکنن توی کنکور زبان
ولی کنکور هنر یک روز قبل کنکور تجربیه..شاید عمومیاش تمرینی باشه..

----------

